# ROAD USE IN NORTH DAKOTA



## QUAD GOD (Mar 21, 2008)

I AM ONE OF THE DREADED OUT OF STATERS!I LIVE IN MN,AND I PLAN TO COME OUT TO HUNT NORTH CENTRAL NORTH DAKOTA FROM NEXT FRIDAY,THROUGH THE FOLLOWING WEEK(IF THERE EVEN ANY SNOWS LEFT IN N.D. BY THEN).
I HAVE BEEN OUT THERE HUNTING SNOWS A FEW TIMES NOW,AND I HAVE BEEN OUT THERE IN THE FALL DUCK HUNTING AS WELL.I HAVE BEEN WATCHING THESE FORUMS FOR A FEW SPRINGS NOW,AND HAVE NOTICED AN OBVIOUS DISLIKE FOR NON RESIDENTS.I AM NOT SURPRISED BY THIS,AND THE SAME THING GOES ON HERE IN MN,SINCE WE GET A LOT OF OUT OF STATERS COMING HERE TO FISH OUR MUCH PUBLICIZED "10,000 LAKES".
I AM SIMPLY WONDERING WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO GET AROUND.I USUALLY BRING MY TRUCK,NOT AN ATV.I DONT USE A TRAILER,AND I DONT USE DECOYS.I ONLY JUMP,SNEAK,AND PASS SHOOT THEM.I ALWAYS FIGURED THE FARMERS WOULD NOT WANT PEOPLE DRIVING AROUND ALL OVER WITH THE ATVS,SINCE THEY CAN TEAR UP A ROAD OR FIELD AS EASILY AS A TRUCK.
I ALWAYS STAY OFF OF ANY ROAD WHICH IS TOO SOFT TO DRIVE ON.I AM VERY CAREFUL TO BE RESPECTFUL OF THE LANDOWNERS AND RESIDENTS FEELINGS,SINCE THEY ARE THE KEY TO BEING ABLE TO HUNT AT ALL.IF PEOPLE KEEP TEARING THE HELL OUT OF EVERYTHING,NO ONE WILL BE ALLOWED TO HUNT ANYWHERE,AND IT WILL BE LIKE HERE IN MN.IT IS VERY DIFFICULT TO GAIN LAND ACCESS FOR HUNTING.YOU GUYS ARE CORRECT TO BE WATCHFUL OF US NON RESIDENTS,TO PROTECT THE EXCELLENT HUNTING YOU HAVE ACCESS TO.
I JUST WANT TO SAY,AS A NON RESIDENT HUNTER,I THANK YOU FOR ALLOWING ME TO COME OVER THERE AND HUNT ALONG SIDE OF YOU,AND I WILL BE JUST AS DILIGENT AS YOU ALL ARE TO TAKE GOOD CARE OF THE RESOURCES.GOOD HUNTING! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hard on the eyes.....please use lower case.


----------



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

And F***in stay away from the dam roost! I've seen more soda's jumpin roostes than one could imagine. The birds get shot at on the roost and leave, ruining the hunting for everybody. If u want to jump geese just look around and find them feeding in a field. never jump them sittin on the water!


----------



## MNgrinder (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow he never once said anything about roost jumping!! Someone needs to take a chill pill, seriously that subject has been beating to death so bad on here its ridiculous!


----------



## QUAD GOD (Mar 21, 2008)

i have never jumped a roost yet.i hunted a flock around the same roost for 3 days last time i was snow goose hunting in 2008.i do know that people do roost jump,and as a matter of fact,last fall when we were out duck/goose hunting,there was a lake the birds were using for a roost for 4 nights that was jumped once,not a bird on it the rest of the week!
we only jump flocks if they are in a field,or if we find a good flyover spot.if you are going to hunt them,you have to hunt smart.i may have been born at night,but it was not last night.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

QUAD GOD said:


> i may have been born at night,but it was not last night.


 :rollin: Love it!!!!

You should be just fine getting around in a pickup.


----------



## whitecheek86 (Mar 3, 2010)

QUAD GOD,

I am also a MN hunter that goes up to ND for the spring goose season... I have been talking to a buddy that lives up in Central ND, and the way it sounds is that it should be alright getting around with a truck...(of course I'm sure it will be like last year in the sense that you will be back tracking quite a bit due to flooding and wash-outs)

My buddies and I will be heading up the same time you are, and we also do quite a bit of sneaks and pass-shooting... Feel free to shoot me a PM if you wanna try to join forces...


----------



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm sorry for bein kind of a d*ck, but I was just down in Sodak last weekend and setup across the road from a roost, about a mile from the roost, and all of sudden when the sun hit the horizon I heard probally a dozen shots go off. They got up and flew high and north. I used my binoculars and could see a pickup down the road and sure **** it was Minnesota plates. It took us 3 hours to setup 700 decoys! The roads out there are not to bad, i would just stay away from minimum matinance roads and field roads. Good Luck Hunting


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

700 deeks in 3 hours! Thats not possible, I thought all you fullbody guys set em up in about 40 min.! :laugh: Next time dont take 3 hours to set up 700 deeks and it wont hurt as bad when someone busts your roost. :eyeroll:


----------



## Mcloving (May 5, 2009)

"I'm sorry for bein kind of a d*ck, but "....I am one. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

RocknRollHunter said:


> I'm sorry for bein kind of a d*ck, but I was just down in Sodak last weekend and setup across the road from a roost, about a mile from the roost, and all of sudden when the sun hit the horizon I heard probally a dozen shots go off. They got up and flew high and north. I used my binoculars and could see a pickup down the road and sure &$#* it was Minnesota plates. It took us 3 hours to setup 700 decoys! The roads out there are not to bad, i would just stay away from minimum matinance roads and field roads. Good Luck Hunting


 :fiddle: :fiddle: Thanks for the update on your season so far, I feel bad for ya, but more interested on the road conditions.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh, was that you that I saw setting up your 700 deeks. Sorry about busting your roost, but those 23 snow geese that we dropped were tasty!!! :wink:

Chill out on the roost busting dude. everyone and there dead grandma know about roost busting and it's not just NR's. I see lots of young kids jumping roosts while I'm out in ND so maybe do a little education of your own people as well.


----------



## QUAD GOD (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks for the info guys!i stay at a friends house who lives in north central n.d,and he said we should be able to get around ok,but we will have to be careful on some of the roads.that seems to be the norm this time of year anyhow.
as far as being a #%@*,i totally understand.it takes a lot of work to set all of those decoys up,but i can assure you,i was not the one who jumped your roost.that wont happen.
good luck guys,and drop all of 'em,if you get a chance!


----------



## ducks_22 (Mar 20, 2010)

Heading to SE ND on Wednesday and heard the roads and tough but passible. That comes from a buddy in South Central ND. Hope the birds keep moving North and hoping i can catch some fog or wind to lay out some deeks otherwise it'll be a jumpin trip :x . See what happens


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

RocknRollHunter said:


> I'm sorry for bein kind of a d*ck, but I was just down in Sodak last weekend and setup across the road from a roost, about a mile from the roost, and all of sudden when the sun hit the horizon I heard probally a dozen shots go off. They got up and flew high and north. I used my binoculars and could see a pickup down the road and sure &$#* it was Minnesota plates. It took us 3 hours to setup 700 decoys! The roads out there are not to bad, i would just stay away from minimum matinance roads and field roads. Good Luck Hunting


That's hunting, you just have to deal with it. And last time I checked, jumping wasn't a state thing, it's just what many do and it's legal. Again, you have to learn to deal with it b/c it happens to everyone.

Lots of flooded roads in S. ND this weekend, but you'll be just fine getting around if you use common sense staying off the bad one's.


----------

